# When I added seachem flourish I get massive algae bloom?



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

Every time add seachem flourish I get massive algae bloom in my fish tank? I only had one plant in my fish tank?mi have got brown and black alage growing but I clean it out on the weekend

I only use the liquid solution and have gravel in my tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So you only have one plant? What is this plant?

If there aren't enough fast growing plants like Water Wisteria or Hornwort, you end up giving the nutrients to the algae which is why you have a bloom each time. If you want to keep using Flourish I suggest you get some fast growing plants to help combat the algae! Also, what size tank and what dosage do you use?


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

My tank is 120 litres I did had hygrophila corymbosa but my neon attack it which I have two cuttings left, I have planted them in but I'm not sure if they going to survive, I currently have two filter running in my tank at the moment
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Okay, well even still, Hygrophila Corymbosa is a slow grower so it won't soak up the nutrients as fast as algae will. It would be best to get some fast growers like Anacharis, hornwort, water wisteria, and water sprite if you want to continue the ferts. But it would be easier if you just cut down to around 1 drop per gallon if you do want to continue ferts, I do 1 drop per gallon twice a week but that's a decently planted tank, so you could do it once a week if you want to fertilize.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I just followed the instruction on the bottle and algae just went nuts in my tank I will try that instead. Do you think the cutting should survive in my tank? They already have long roots but they seem to be going bit pale at the top? Is there anything I could do or just keep using the fertiliser?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I know, but the instructions are more for a fully planted tank.

The cutting should certainly survive! If it is yellowing a bit, it's just looking for the nutrients so when you put the fert in, try to squirt it around the plant so it gets first dibs so to say. That's not a guarantee of course, but it should help some. If it is melting then it's still just getting used to your water and will take some time to recover.


----------



## MissBec (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm still getting alage bloom in my fish tank is there any way I can recuse my plants. In my fish tank?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Do you still only have one plant and did you cut down on the Flourish?


----------

